# Lost my rod then my yak!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Well- here's the story. Decided to bank fish for some catfish so set me up a chair and got comfortable. Wife calls me for lunch.....sooooo I lean the rod up against the chair back and when I return rod and chair are gone. Find the chair pretty quick but drug for the pole for thirty minutes with no luck.....soooooo I figure the catfish are biting so I bait me up another rod and get comfortable. After a couple hours I notice an orange cork about 150 Yds out. It's up then disappears then up again. So - wanting my rod and that fish I hightail it up the hill and get my spare yak. I start back down the hill dragging it behind me when I lose my footing and had to let go. I stop but it don't and I make one lunge for the handle but only get a finger on it as it slides past the wife, hits the water and shoots into the lake. Well the wife is not too impressed with me at this point but I grab my bass rod (which is now my catfish rod) and barely get it over it and luckily it hooks. Got my rod back but the fish was gone and so was my day at the lake. Loaded up and came home!! Here I am saving the day






Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

so that is what kayak fishing looks like :thumbsup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't worry Try'n, it'll get worse.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great story.to bad ya lost the fish! fishing is an adventure!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

HisName said:


> so that is what kayak fishing looks like :thumbsup:


I want some of that action.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry that happened. Great story though. Reminded me of a Huck Finn story.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck of a story!!! At least you'll remember this fer a WHILE!!!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Love it! Hey, if all of our fishing trips went well, we wouldn't have any REALLY interesting stories to tell. Lol hope y'all had a good laugh afterwards.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

next months issue. 


just teasing you TH the pic is priceless


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

You know you got a good woman when she stops to take a picture of you at your best.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm not going to pick....but, WOW, what a story!!! I'm glad that everything turned out all right.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Jason said:


> Heck of a story!!! At least you'll remember this fer a WHILE!!!!


 

Sadly, So will his Wife.........................lol


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

timeflies said:


> You know you got a good woman when she stops to take a picture of you at your best.


 


That is Not a Picture....................Call it "Exhibit-A" ..............................lol


PS: Cool Story, Thanks for Sharing it....


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

You guys are ruthless, I like it.....


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Apparently we are related, because that sound like the luck I have! See you at the next reunion, cuz!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Too Damn Funny!!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

WOW,I got nothing!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty funny there. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sound like something i might do


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey big guy hope you do not hold a grudge against an old man ! :thumbup: 
but it was just too damn funny of a pic

on the up side you do not owe me any copy right money if you want to print and frame that photoshop of mine and hang it in your man cave !:thumbsup:

BTW on days like that I keep a bag of Swai in my freezer


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey , at least it wasn't the Hobie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

